# Thoughts On Rashid Latif Medical College



## xlxali123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys.

I'm a Pakistani who lives in Dubai. I was wondering what your thoughts are on rashid latif medical college. Hows the place, the building, the teachers, the student body and just what your overall sense of the college is and how it compares to other colleges like LMDC and CMH which I am also interested in.

Thanks, any info is appreciated


----------



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

CMH is the best college followed by Shalamar medical college and lmdc.
Rashid lateef is grooming faster so since its new launched in 2010 one day it will reach the level of CMH and FMH bcz the COO is the same and he aims to bring it to the level of FMH and CMH soon.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

my aggregate is 58% .Would i get admission in it for mbbs or bds


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

decent said:


> my aggregate is 58% .Would i get admission in it for mbbs or bds


No bds,

And the minimum required is 60%.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> my aggregate is 58% .Would i get admission in it for mbbs or bds


Try UoL BDS, and are you willing to get in on a foreign seat? The minimum required % is 60% in FSc which you have so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

if i surely get admission with foreign seat then i would like to apply then what would be the procedure and fee thanks crypt and umer.plz krrish u as guide me i am very worried my o-Level equivalence marks are(709/900),Fsc(765/1100) and mcat are (497/1100).In which medical colleges should i apply.plz help me krrish and everyone out there


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> if i surely get admission with foreign seat then i would like to apply then what would be the procedure and fee thanks crypt and umer.plz krrish u as guide me i am very worried my o-Level equivalence marks are(709/900),Fsc(765/1100) and mcat are (497/1100).In which medical colleges should i apply.plz help me krrish and everyone out there


Get the application forms, go and apply and talk to them, tell them you're willing to get in on foreign seat too, hopefully they'll accept, go to fmh, lmdc for bds


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

plz tell uHS recognization matters or nt as Uol is nt UHS recognized


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> plz tell uHS recognization matters or nt as Uol is nt UHS recognized


Doesn't matter in my opinion.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

and plz someone guide me that which one is bst CPMC or RLMC keeping faculty,environment.................in view.pppppppppppppppppppppppplzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> and plz someone guide me that which one is bst CPMC or RLMC keeping faculty,environment.................in view.pppppppppppppppppppppppplzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help


Both equal


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

thnks


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> thnks


No problems 
You should talk to students currently enrolled in these colleges too.


----------

